# EAST MATTY ON FIRE AND A PIG!!



## dos torta (Dec 3, 2009)

Started out wading Kaines in early and the topwater bit was insane using a white skitter walk. Mid morning it warmed up and took off the waders and drifted tripod and st marys and stuck a monster 30" and 10.5 lbs on the boga on a popping cork and 4' gulp shrimp fish was released. ended the day with a two man limit of trout and 4 reds.


----------

